#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Energy Building & Energy Certificate της Civiltech

## GADR

Το Πρόγραμμα Energy Building + Energy Certificate της Civiltech για μελέτες ΚΕΝΑΚ και επιθεωρήσεις ενημερωμένο με την πλατφόρμα building studio 2013.

  Τιμή συζητήσιμη.

----------

